

Loud and fast music at restaurants makes people eat faster and drink more - cwan
http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-and-stories/2010-04-17/how-restaurants-get-you-drunk/full/

======
jleyank
Better be a fast-food kind of place. If it's trying to be a real restaurant
with real prices, annoying customers strikes me as a good way †o kill repeat
business. Unless it's a bar catering to the meat market...

------
julius_geezer
Loud and fast music at restaurants; Tina Brown publications. Two things I do
not like.

